# Photos From The 2011 NPA Grand National



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Enjoy!

2011 NPA Grand National - San Diego CA

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow...


Last year, I had hoped that THIS year, I would be able to go...


Sigh...( could not go...too many critical care ones to manage here...)


Maybe next year!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello,

Very Nice Birds... I wish I would be able to go! How were the mindian fantails were they the right size? They try really hard to make it smaller...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

ValencianFigs said:


> Hello,
> 
> Very Nice Birds... I wish I would be able to go! How were the mindian fantails were they the right size? They try really hard to make it smaller...


Yes, the Mindians were tiny and very beautiful.

Terry


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Such a variety of birds  I would have stayed there whole day even without food  Thanks Terry


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

This bird is sooo awesome! What a cool looking bird!

http://www.rims.net/2011NPAGrandNational/target100.html


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

sreeshs said:


> Such a variety of birds  I would have stayed there whole day even without food  Thanks Terry


Lol. I did stay the whole day without food . you took alot of great pics Terry . It was really nice seeing you there.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

WOW! Great pictures...thank you for posting them


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Beautiful pictures...beautiful birds! Thanks Terry...

Dawn


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

loved that english pouter!.. so funny with those long legs..lol... Thanks for showing..esp for folks who could not go.. looks like a nice show.


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for posting Admin


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Nice pics Terry. I'm sorry I didn't get there Sat. I just couldn't face one more drive to San Diego. I had been there the previous four days. It was a nice show. I'd like to give a great thank you to the Metro Pigeon Club who sponsored it. They worked nonstop for months on the show.

Margaret


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful birds!
The "unknown" bird in the second to last row, 3rd picture, is a German Beauty Homer


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Terry! I really liked that Saddle Homer of George Simons.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Beautiful birds!
> The "unknown" bird in the second to last row, 3rd picture, is a German Beauty Homer


Awee you beat me to it lol


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

http://www.rims.net/2011NPAGrandNational/target124.html

English trumpeter..


----------



## alejandro10352 (Jan 4, 2011)

TAWhatley said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> 2011 NPA Grand National - San Diego CA
> 
> Terry


these are beautiful bird. thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for looking everyone and for the ID's of the ones I had a brain blip on! 

My friend, Jani, took these photos at the show yesterday, and they are gorgeous. I know what some of them are but won't have time to try and post the ID's for a bit, so if you know what they are, please feel free to post away! Jani took over 500 photos at the show yesterday and will be sending those to me at some point, and I will get those posted also but it will take me a good bit of time to get 500+ photos posted .. none of these will have been ID'ed either, so maybe we'll just have us an ID'ing marathon or something.

Edit: Sorry .. you have to have a Facebook account and be friends with Jani to see these .. I'll see what I can do about it tomorrow evening ..

More 2011 NPA Grand National Photos

Another friend, Denise, just sent me the photos she took at the show yesterday, and I want to get those up for everyone to enjoy.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*A Most Enjoyable Time At the 2011 NPA Grand National*

Aside from being able to see thousands of gorgeous pigeons, it was wonderful to see a couple of our members at the Grand National. Anarrowescape was there as was George Simon. George is to be congratulated on his win in the Italian Owl competition. I have a couple of pics of some of George's Italian Owls in my photos, but I don't know if any of these are the winners. Hopefully George will be along to fill us in.

I also had the pleasure of meeting our member, Hawk_hunter who car pooled down to the show with us and who came home with some new pigeons!

I also had the pleasure of meeting my friend, Jani, in person for the first time. She and I have known each other and have been friends on the internet for probably 10 years or more. She and her husband recently moved to Southern California, and she was able to go to the show with us.

AND, this is right up there with Ripley's Believe It Or Not ..... There were feral pigeons on display and competing in their own class at the Grand National, and they were all sporting genuine NPA bands. There is this very nice fellow (Eugene Sande) who has started the U.S.A. Feral Pigeon Association. This group is sanctioned by the NPA and is attempting to educate people about pigeons (feral and otherwise) and to get young people involved with pigeons by using ferals as their starter birds. It's an interesting program, and I will try to find and post more information for you.

Terry


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Spent part of all three day wonderful show. Thanks to all how help put it together.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*And A Few More Photos*

2011 NPA Grand National #2

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I was only able to see some of these beauties tonight as it is so late. Oh my goodness, so many wonderful looking pigeons. I will be back to see them all again. I bet I will be dreaming pigeons tonight!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

TAWhatley said:


> Aside from being able to see thousands of gorgeous pigeons, it was wonderful to see a couple of our members at the Grand National. Anarrowescape was there as was George Simon. George is to be congratulated on his win in the Italian Owl competition. I have a couple of pics of some of George's Italian Owls in my photos, but I don't know if any of these are the winners. Hopefully George will be along to fill us in.
> 
> I also had the pleasure of meeting our member, Hawk_hunter who car pooled down to the show with us and who came home with some new pigeons!
> 
> ...


That is so wonderful  Wish them good luck


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks for looking everyone and for the ID's of the ones I had a brain blip on!
> 
> My friend, Jani, took these photos at the show yesterday, and they are gorgeous. I know what some of them are but won't have time to try and post the ID's for a bit, so if you know what they are, please feel free to post away! Jani took over 500 photos at the show yesterday and will be sending those to me at some point, and I will get those posted also but it will take me a good bit of time to get 500+ photos posted .. none of these will have been ID'ed either, so maybe we'll just have us an ID'ing marathon or something.
> 
> ...


Terry, that link won't go through, I think your friend's photo album is visible only to her friends.


----------



## Frank-NC (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks for sharing all of the pic's with us =)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

sreeshs said:


> Terry, that link won't go through, I think your friend's photo album is visible only to her friends.


You are right .. sorry about that .. I'll see if I can get it fixed tomorrow or find another way as these photos are AWESOME!

Terry


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

USA feral pigeon association sounds like a stellar idea! I would support that in a heart beat!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Spent part of all three day wonderful show. Thanks to all how help put it together.


*I was looking for you all three days. Did you go by the KINGS I spoke to BILL HARRISON and he was looking forward to meeting you as was I. Maybe later this year at the PAGENT OF PIGEONS.* .GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Just would like to say that we were on TV and in the newspapers localy just wonder how many people came to the show after seeing the TV or newspaper.* .GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I heard about the NPA ferals and thought the guy was nuts who told me. But now I have proof! That is very interesting. Surely there isn't a show standard for them though?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

george simon said:


> *Just would like to say that we were on TV and in the newspapers localy just wonder how many people came to the show after seeing the TV or newspaper.* .GEORGE


You should post a picture of your winning Owl


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Would have loved to be there,and maybe purchase one or two that I like alot...Great Pic`s also.....Alamo


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I heard about the NPA ferals and thought the guy was nuts who told me. But now I have proof! That is very interesting. Surely there isn't a show standard for them though?


It's definitely for real. I saw the pigeons wearing their NPA bands with my own eyes and talked to Eugene Sande for quite awhile.

As I understand it, the feral "program" is only for juniors from 10-17 (maybe 18) years of age. There is no standard and the judging is strictly based on how good the birds look to the judge(s). They don't handle the birds, so it's simply a "beauty is in the eye of the beholder" type of thing.

Terry


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

This is a link to a picture of George Simon with his italian owl champion that I took. Congratulations on the win George . 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1982365&l=dbaf9301a4&id=1374159259


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Here's The "Missing" Pictures ..*

Here are the lovely pictures that my friend, Jani, took. Unless you were her friend on Facebook, you couldn't see them. She gave me permission to post them here.

More Lovely 2011 NPA Grand National Pigeons

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Anarrowescape said:


> This is a link to a picture of George Simon with his italian owl champion that I took. Congratulations on the win George .
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1982365&l=dbaf9301a4&id=1374159259


Thanks, Robert! I think I DID get a pic of that bird. Congratulations again, George!

Terry


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Anarrowescape said:


> This is a link to a picture of George Simon with his italian owl champion that I took. Congratulations on the win George .
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1982365&l=dbaf9301a4&id=1374159259


What a picture, should have also kept the trophy near 
Congratulations George


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

TAWhatley said:


> Here are the lovely pictures that my friend, Jani, took. Unless you were her friend on Facebook, you couldn't see them. She gave me permission to post them here.
> 
> More Lovely 2011 NPA Grand National Pigeons
> 
> Terry


I love that White Chinese Owl


----------

